# left ireland and in Australia, recevied civil bill in ireland



## greencl (14 Jan 2012)

I stopped paying bank in last 6 months, it is not a question of wont pay, only cant pay and all negotiations failed, means testing, reduced payments etc....

Bank's debt collector solicitor sent civil bill to appear or defend in ireland co.kerry. I am downunder for last 2 years. what should i do? the civil bill states that i reside in jurisdiction of Tralee circuit court(i was residing when i took loan), but bank have my australian address as i am getting statements there.

i wrote to solicitors of bank that i was living in australia and dont want to defend, it is only for €25k, i requested bank to write-off ( they did it for several millionaires, i am a small guy ) as i paid them from abroad for nealy 2 years. 

also, my name is spelt incorrect on civil bill, so i really dont care even if judgement is published in stubs gazette as my friends would not know

just as small payback to the harrassment of debt collectors:

can i use the technical flaws and write to county registrar and cc: honourable Judge of circuit court that i am not ordinarily resident or non resident of ireland for last 2 years, no longer live in the address and give my address in australia. circuit court got strict jurisdiction rules my assumption is by doing that circuit court will not allow any process further. 
open to hear legal experiences rather than moral suggestions


----------



## Bronte (17 Jan 2012)

Obviously someone collected the summons for you so now they think it is validly served.  I would get the person who opened the letter (your mother or whoever) to put it into an envelope and write a note that you have left Ireland and post it back to the sender by registered post and don't accept any more post.


----------



## Jim2007 (21 Feb 2013)

Bronte said:


> Obviously someone collected the summons for you so now they think it is validly served.  I would get the person who opened the letter (your mother or whoever) to put it into an envelope and write a note that you have left Ireland and post it back to the sender by registered post and don't accept any more post.



Writing to the bank's solicitor stating that you don't want to defend the case kinda puts the kibosh on that!


----------



## Time (21 Feb 2013)

Legal advice is now needed.


----------

